# Thank you Snappy for the neon samples!



## Sonya-m (Sep 21, 2015)

Snappy was kind enough to send me some neon samples - I've used the pink and the purple so far


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 21, 2015)

Holy Cow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 21, 2015)

Beautiful, Sonya.  Snappy, how great does it feel to have your samples so prettily used!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous colours in such a lovely design. Really beautiful.   Is there anywhere in the UK that we can get hold of neon's?


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 21, 2015)

I've not found a UK based supplier yet, there are some on eBay that ship to the UK, £1.99 for 1oz

Edit: they have some here: http://soaps-r-us.co.uk


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 21, 2015)

What a unique and gorgeous color combination.  Well done!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 21, 2015)

That is gorgeous!!  Looks like a very well done Clyde Slide...?


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

Oooooo! Nice proportions of colors and great patterns! I am particularly partial to the pink black and white one. Love them!


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

You could get quite of bit of mica into a small flat rate international box or padded envelope (priority, not first class) for $25 shipping to the UK! Up to 4 pounds, depending on how well you can get air out of the plastic bags and jam them in. I'd be happy to help someone out with getting colorants together and shipping them, if that sounds of interest to them. I have no idea what sort of sources your have for colorants there, but thought I'd throw that in there, just in case. ($16 for a one pound package, first rate)


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

Oooh Newbie that would be fab! I wonder if I ask the other UK soapers if they want to chip in and get a large order (4lb of colour is a lot) we can share the cost and I wouldn't mind splitting it and sending to individuals from here.


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 22, 2015)

WOW!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 22, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Oooh Newbie that would be fab! I wonder if I ask the other UK soapers if they want to chip in and get a large order (4lb of colour is a lot) we can share the cost and I wouldn't mind splitting it and sending to individuals from here.



I just found out about the $25 shipping.  I have several bars I need to send to my partner in Plymouth. He took a liking to the BB nag champa FO from the alt. liquid swap.  So I bought some and made him some soap.  

I would be happy to help send things over as well.


----------



## nframe (Sep 22, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Oooh Newbie that would be fab! I wonder if I ask the other UK soapers if they want to chip in and get a large order (4lb of colour is a lot) we can share the cost and I wouldn't mind splitting it and sending to individuals from here.



I'd be happy to chip in too.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

Excellent!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I just found out about the $25 shipping.  I have several bars I need to send to my partner in Plymouth. He took a liking to the BB nag champa FO from the alt. liquid swap.  So I bought some and made him some soap.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to help send things over as well.




Thank you!


----------



## janzo (Sep 22, 2015)

I would be interested as well Sonia, I am not in UK but my daughter is and she can forward them to me.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2015)

Woah!!! Those are outstanding!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd be really happy to chip in, Newbie and Sonya - that sounds absolutely amazing. OMG - what enablers you are!


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes to chipping in for some colours! I love neons and bright micas but they are hard to come by here!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you mean Plymouth England kchaystack? That's where I am.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 23, 2015)

I was going to do something similar on my own with not_ally, but if we do it together that would bring the cost down even more. I signed up for a coop of mica that galaxy posted, the prices seem pretty good. I missed it the last time it came round though.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 23, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Do you mean Plymouth England kchaystack? That's where I am.



Yes, he is going to uni there.  This year he is doing placement at the zoo!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 23, 2015)

Dartmoor zoo? I love it there.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 23, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Dartmoor zoo? I love it there.



Yeap.  

I am hoping to make a trip over in the New Year.  Maybe we can plan lunch.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep definitely, would be lovely to meet you both


----------



## newbie (Sep 23, 2015)

I was looking at the shipping options again. If you have a number of people going in on a mica shipment, everyone would want to get a fair amount, I assume. Micas are not very dense so 4 pounds of mica would require a bit of room. If I shipped 4 pounds of mica first class but in a box that could accommodate about that volume, shipping would be lower than a flat rate box, and around $37. AS soon as I put 5 pounds in for a first class shipping quote, it pops me over to priority which is over $60 to ship. So, if you guys are truly interested in an order, cheapest shipping for the volume needed with a limit of 4 pounds is the $37. If a lot of people want to get a lot of mica, a medium flat rate box is fairly sizable (13-5/8" x 11-7/8" x 3-3/8" or 11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2") with a top weight of 20 pounds (you'd never fit 20 pounds of mica in there though because mica is so light) but $62.95. Split 6 ways though, that's not too terrible. 

Let me know! I'd love to help.

If you guys want to do this, I would suggest that no one buys in jars. There is a lot of empty space in a jar that takes up room that could be MICAS!!! I would also want to open the plastic bags of each mica, not to steal your precious goods, but to squeeze out any air so more can fit in a box. Just disclosing what I would do.

I don't want to detract from Sonya's beautiful soap, so if there is interest, we should start a new thread in the CP forum, I suppose.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 23, 2015)

This would be great Newbie - best place to buy??


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 23, 2015)

I would love to get some more from mad oils as i've used them before but totally open to suggestions


----------



## Saponista (Sep 23, 2015)

http://micasandmore.storenvy.com/?mc_cid=96cb956bb6&mc_eid=92fead2739


----------



## newbie (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, that place has great prices!!! Doesn't seem to have quite as much variety as Nurture but it's hard to beat $4 for 2 ounces. 

If people wanted to get micas from a couple different places, that would work as well but would be a bit more pricey to include shipping from the various places to me. If Nurture is having a sale sometime in the near future, that would be worth the wait because they are usually 25-40% off. MAd OIls is more expensive than Nurture and most of their colors are the same. 

We would have to compile a list of everything everyone wants in order to make a mass buy, then split and ship. Nothing unmanageable but a spreadsheet would be helpful, if it were to be a go.


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 24, 2015)

Happy to go with nurture if that's what you recommend, and not in a hurry so if there's a sale it would be good to wait for it!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 24, 2015)

I would def. recommend that you guys add micas and more (Steph Graham's group buy list) to your suppliers.  I found her through galaxy as well, and really like her micas.  Plus she has a cheap flat fee shipping rate (w/in the US).  I have yet to be disappointed by her micas (though bought too many b/c they are so well priced, have yet to test them all )

ETA:  Steph does a monthly group buy, and the colors vary a little.  Also there is a timing window, you only have a couple of weeks to get the order in so that she can place it and get things done in time for the next one.  If there are a bunch of people ordering, you might want to be more careful of deadlines.

Why did you make me go back to her site?  Why, why, why?  Thanks a lot :-x:smile:


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have been wanting to place an order with Steph, since the conservatorie, site down until late next year this is a very affordable option. She used to purchase from the conservatorie, and I know they are quality micas, they are from the same source. I looked recently, and don't want to look again until I use up more of what I have on hand.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, I had a look at Steph's and her prices are amazing. Mad oils and nurture look great too, although pricier.  I'd be really happy to go for any of them. Newbie, I would love to go for the larger box, if everyone else was happy with this too? Thankyou so very much for offering to do this. Is there anything you would like from the UK? I won't say anything soapy, you have so much more choice in the USA!


----------

